# transducer arms.....



## Shane123

I made some custom arms, turned out pretty sweet if you ask me...... Thought I would show off.

They are drawing alot of interest on other forums, so I figured i would find other forums and see what everyone thinks......

These arms were for Anthony's humminbird units.



















normal length









longer length unfinished









longer length finished









normal length mounted on a LX-5









I also have a couple custom engraving ones done, however they have people's personal names so I won't share that info here. I am currently working on a couple for vexilars and normal humminbird units that will have a standoff post to attach the arms to since those units don't have anything to attach it to.


----------



## the professor

sure beats the plastic crap on my marcum that snapped off the third trip out on the lake last year. I like your work.


----------



## Shane123

the professor said:


> sure beats the plastic crap on my marcum that snapped off the third trip out on the lake last year. I like your work.


I keep hearing stories of that happening. makes me wonder if there was a bad batch of arms....... my lx-5 held up all winter long last year, no issues. but my buddy didn't even make it a month with his lx-7. with these arms, you won't have that problem unless you run it over with a truck, and even then it wont break, just bend.


----------



## Shane123

Mark Lang, your emails are being rejected from your host.


----------



## Tillerman

Looks sweet! Will that fit a Hum 45? I would love one for mine. Coast?


----------



## Shane123

Tillerman said:


> Looks sweet! Will that fit a Hum 45? I would love one for mine. Coast?


yes, it will fit a 45, but i have to build a riser for it to work on that for it to mount to. you got pm.....


----------



## tt350z

Can I get details for a Humminbird 55?


----------



## Shane123

tt350z said:


> Can I get details for a Humminbird 55?


will send you a pm.


----------



## Outback48371

Shane sent you a PM


----------



## Shane123

Outback48371 said:


> Shane sent you a PM


replied


----------



## 3300

@Shane123

Great job on these arms! They look extremely well built.

I registered here after reading about your arms you build to ask you what you charge for them. I use the bird ice55. I guess every thing is done via "PM", so I'll check back to see what happens. 
I think you can do commercial work for big companies with ease! :thumb:

Thanks for showing us these arms.


----------



## Shane123

3300 said:


> @Shane123
> 
> Great job on these arms! They look extremely well built.
> 
> I registered here after reading about your arms you build to ask you what you charge for them. I use the bird ice55. I guess every thing is done via "PM", so I'll check back to see what happens.
> I think you can do commercial work for big companies with ease! :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for showing us these arms.


thanks for the compliments!


----------

